# Recumbent clothing



## Riding in Circles (2 Jul 2010)

I have a meeting on Monday with a recumbent specific clothing manufacturer, I am thinking of distributing the product, are there any specific types of recumbent cycle clothing that people would like to see available? Or features? They have indicated that they are prepared to adapt to the customers wants, obviously I have a number of ideas already, many of which are already in the clothing they manufacture but other opinions are welcome.


----------



## BenM (2 Jul 2010)

Some leary lycra shorts (I am not a fan of black shorts) without a crotch pad.

I don't normally wear lycra on the 'bent but when its raining it dries faster, after a ride, than baggies.

Altura Nevis style waterproof flouro jacket without a zip down the front (side fastening or smock style), waterproof front pockets (zip+flap) at chest level, scotch tape piping on sleeves, possibly all mesh back or zip removable back panel for summer showers use?

B.


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Jul 2010)

I currently wear running lycra rather than cycling gear, they do some bent specific lycra shorts in navy with gold sides that have a lining to prevent chafing, I will explore some other colour combinations.


----------



## Fiona N (2 Jul 2010)

Along time ago, I made a lightweight (Malden 100) fleece with a mesh back for use in the Alps in situations like slogging up to high huts or bivouacs where temperatures aren't high but your back gets very hot and sweaty under the 'sac. Other climbers have always liked the look of it (them, as I've made several more since) but manufacturers realised that they have no highstreet appeal - which is where the money is - so the potential market would be small. 

However, the same jerseys are also superb for 'bent riding as we don't need wind protection or warmth down the back and something which lets the heat and sweat out is a good idea. 

If you can use these ideas - feel free - Patagonia and TNF didn't bite


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Jul 2010)

Any ideas that turn into winners will not be forgotten for source, anyone who knows me will tell you what I am like on that subject. You are the second person to mention mesh backs already and I have often considered it as well so that looks like a definite discussion for Monday.


----------



## mark barker (2 Jul 2010)

Loving the sound of mesh backed fleeces! Would be great if there was a zip in section to fill the gap when you get off the bent though.

I'm a great fan of "baggies" when riding (stops the drafts up the leg holes!), but it'd be nice to have something made of a more suitable material.

Finally, (and probably not a clothing manufacturers issue) would be a helmet suitable for use with high backed seats! The aero design of most helmets really don't work on high backed seats!


----------



## Fiona N (2 Jul 2010)

I made a couple of jerseys for Bob Dixon (AVD - maker of Windcheetahs) in AVD colours. Besides the mesh back version, I've done a windstopper version which has thin fleece in place of mesh, slightly heavier fleece as most of the body and arms but with Windstopper fleece panels across the upper chest and shoulders and (because it was for a Windcheetah, where you rest your arms on your body when riding) down the underneath of the forearms. This was rather more 'off the bike' friendly as the windstopper panels just look like the sort of way of using different colours on arm patches etc. 

I never got around to making a Speedmachine version (mine was USS so would have needed windstopper down the whole front arms) as I never rode it in the cold. 

A modification I made on the windstopper jerseys was a stretch lycra panel in the forearm/wrist section which allowed you to pull the sleeves up. I hate it when long-sleeved jerseys are so tight at the wrist you can't adjust them when you get warm. On the other hand, I like my wrists to be fairly snug when I'm cold so no flapping open arms either. The lycra combined with the stretch in the fleece allows adjustments without having to faff around with wrist fasteners/velcro wotsits etc. I like simplicity where possible.

On the comment above about covering the mesh back off the bike - I never came up with a design mod. that I was happy with so just used a gilet - homemade, of course


----------



## Fiona N (2 Jul 2010)

mark barker said:


> ... Finally, (and probably not a clothing manufacturers issue) would be a helmet suitable for use with high backed seats! The aero design of most helmets really don't work on high backed seats!



I have a Limar helmet which has a sort of truncated back - the usual pointy aero bit is replaced by a series of shorter points - I need a photo  - which make a fairly flat rear and worked well with the Speedmachine. 

I don't bother with a helmet on the Windcheetah, of course


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Jul 2010)

I don't wear a helmet on the trike either.


----------



## henshaw11 (2 Jul 2010)

I wear normal lycra gear - tho' with the weather at the moment I'm also wearing Craft/Descente 3/4 zip tri tops 'cos the underarm venting (actually none, cos there's no fabric there) is very welcome - tho' they're also a close fit, which may be making me sweatier anyway....
A few of those are mesh backed too, tho' on the Speedmachine seatpad (the more ventisit-like version) I'm not sure it makes that much difference - most of the heavy sweat seems to collect on the front. The pockets are kinda love-handle level,so might actually be useful - not sure I'd actually want pockets right on the front.
The bib longs I have (lusso coolmax/roubaix) work well 'cos its just double thickness in the seat rather than having a pad - likewise a De Soto trisuit. (The (cheaper end ?) Nalini bib shorts I normally wear could do with a little less padding, but they're mebbe at the thinner end of the market anyway)

One thing I have noticed is in dodgier weather, even with roubaix, is that the backs of the thighs seem to notice the cold/rain first. Not sure why, but I think my knees tend to fell colder than on a DF too. Tho' that has been on particularly cold days, so mebbe they'd have felt v.cold regardless.Certainly windstopper over the backs of the thighs might be welcome, tho' when there's much rain, something that sheds it over the front of the legs/back of the thighs would be good, Dunno if you could make it highly breathable tho', otherwise I'd just get wet from the inside !

FWIW, my mother - many years ago - once bought me a pair of (red!) lycra (running ?) cycle-style shorts without any padding. Positively pornographic without underwear  - I think you need something like double thickness/heavy lycra in the crotch if yer undie-less

Re waterproof/winterwear - smock style would be good. I tend to aim for wet/warm, but after one particularly wet/cold day just before Christmas I was intending to look at some buffalo or montane pertex/pile gear before the winter arrives.

Edit: re jerseys - kinda stylish would be good, I've got enough normal ones that do 95% of the job that I'd have to *want* to buy a recumbent-specific jersey.


----------



## henshaw11 (2 Jul 2010)

I wear normal lycra gear - tho' with the weather at the moment I'm also wearing Craft/Descente 3/4 zip tri tops 'cos the underarm venting (actually none, cos there's no fabric there) is very welcome - tho' they're also a close fit, which may be making me sweatier anyway....
A few of those are mesh backed too, tho' on the Speedmachine seatpad (the more ventisit-like version) I'm not sure it makes that much difference - most of the heavy sweat seems to collect on the front. The pockets are kinda love-handle level,so might actually be useful - not sure I'd actually want pockets right on the front.
The bib longs I have (lusso coolmax/roubaix) work well 'cos its just double thickness in the seat rather than having a pad - likewise a De Soto trisuit. (The (cheaper end ?) Nalini bib shorts I normally wear could do with a little less padding, but they're mebbe at the thinner end of the market anyway)

One thing I have noticed is in dodgier weather, even with roubaix, is that the backs of the thighs seem to notice the cold/rain first. Not sure why, but I think my knees tend to fell colder than on a DF too. Tho' that has been on particularly cold days, so mebbe they'd have felt v.cold regardless.Certainly windstopper over the backs of the thighs might be welcome, tho' when there's much rain, something that sheds it over the front of the legs/back of the thighs would be good, Dunno if you could make it highly breathable tho', otherwise I'd just get wet from the inside !

FWIW, my mother - many years ago - once bought me a pair of (red!) lycra (running ?) cycle-style shorts without any padding. Positively pornographic without underwear  - I think you need something like double thickness/heavy lycra in the crotch if yer undie-less

Re waterproof/winterwear - smock style would be good. I tend to aim for wet/warm, but after one particularly wet/cold day just before Christmas I was intending to look at some buffalo or montane pertex/pile gear before the winter arrives.


----------



## sunnyjim (2 Jul 2010)

Something lto shade the sun when reclined - a bit like this, or a 1960's sweatband with a brim.


----------



## sunnyjim (2 Jul 2010)

Oh- and proper gentleman's short trousers, but with a little velcro tab to close up the leg against wasp entry and prevent unseemly views whilst recumbulating.


----------



## mcd (2 Jul 2010)

henshaw11 said:


> FWIW, my mother - many years ago - once bought me a pair of (red!) lycra (running ?) cycle-style shorts without any padding. Positively pornographic without underwear  - I think you need something like double thickness/heavy lycra in the crotch if yer undie-less.



+1, I feel much more comfortable with the androgynous look! 

Catrike, if you can get your hands on something like this one from Northwave I'll buy a couple - 
http://www.northwave.com/usa/access...pring_summer_accessories&catid=293&itemid=726
The one I got couple of years ago is the best suited bit of clothing for riding a recumbent - a light weight windproof front and a thin wicking back. Great for cold dry/damp days.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Jul 2010)

I'm generally happy with general leisure (non-lycra) shorts and a Coolmax shirt, but the one pain on a recumbent for me is stuff (especially change) falling out of pockets in my shorts. A design of shorts with pockets at a diagonal angle would be very handy. I compromise on ones with velcro closures, but they are a bit of a nuisance when getting a camera or phone out while riding.


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2010)

I don't know if it's just me, or if anything could be done to solve it, but I find that my jerseys ride up at the front while riding recumbent. So it gets tight under my chin - if I undo the zip a little, it just rides up more until it's still tight under my chin...

Front (or perhaps side) pockets on jerseys of course, preferably zipped. A small chest pocket perhaps.

I tend to carry valuables in a bumbag, worn to one side at the front - it doesn't interfere or weigh down too badly.


----------



## Fiona N (3 Jul 2010)

mcd said:


> ...
> http://www.northwave.com/usa/access...pring_summer_accessories&catid=293&itemid=726
> ...



I have the exact same from Odlo and find it a very versatile item


----------



## PaulM (4 Jul 2010)

I would like to see a lightweight, long sleeved fleece with drawstrings at the wrists. Sometimes I want the wind whistling up to my armpits when riding the Giro, and sometimes I don't! I've found this to be an issue with OSS bikes when you ride in the Superman position of arms straight out in front.

A zipped breast pocket is useful at the pub/cafe stop to keep cash, cards and keys handy.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jul 2010)

I use two items which can solve some issues:

Firstly is a Rohan "vest", which is a basic waistcoat and has pockets on the front, allowing phone, wallet etc to be carried.

Secondly is a "Tourstar" from urban glow for the same reasons.







Neither is waterproof, but also are not too hot to wear, a difficult feat would be to combine the two!




The negatives I wouldn't want...
Zips of fastenings on the back, and pockets that did not fasten


----------



## squeaker (5 Jul 2010)

Yep, no rear pockets (esp. with zips), but otherwise zips on trouser pockets are good. 
I use 3/4 Humvees with a modified (elasticated) calf closure, which I like. For tops, front / side pockets for small stuff would be useful.


----------



## Alf (5 Jul 2010)

So, it sounds like each piece of 'recumbent clothing' that a brave manufacturer produced would sell about 2 items each! Perhaps I am a bit pessimistic but there do seem to be several more ideas for ideal bottoms and tops than there are people suggesting them.

I am quite happy with runners lycra shorts - too bad if anyone is offended by contours that are slightly more revealing than padded cycling shorts. I don't think they are all that much worse than padded shorts. Anyway, no comments or stares as yet so far as I have noticed. I have taken the pad out of a couple of pairs of cycling shorts that I had given up on. Actually I found that padded shorts were OK for up to about 8 or 9 hours but on longer audaxes the chafing got unbearable. Runners shorts are just perfect, and about half the price.

I find that most cycling tops are OK in that I can use the two outer pockets, but waterproofs are a dead loss unless they have just a half zip. I looked high and low for a reasonably light one and then managed to get a Haglofs paclite in a sale. Only trouble with it is that it is charcoal grey. 

On the breathability of the backs of tops, I am not quite sure how a mesh helps. You aren't every going to lose much waste heat through a seat or even through a ventilated seat cover, and the combination of a ventisit seat cover and an ordinary cycling top seems to keep my back pretty dry. The reduced wind resistance on a recumbent means that you probably discard layers before DF riders but in very hot conditions, I would think that almost all of the waste heat is going to have to be shed via the parts of your anatomy that feel a bit of a draught - ie not the back.


----------



## Fiona N (7 Jul 2010)

Alf said:


> On the breathability of the backs of tops, I am not quite sure how a mesh helps. You aren't every going to lose much waste heat through a seat or even through a ventilated seat cover, and the combination of a ventisit seat cover and an ordinary cycling top seems to keep my back pretty dry. ..



I think it depends on how you ride. On tours where I've been doing upwards of 200km a day, I find that I get a rather uncomfortable heat rash across my back with normal running/cycling type clothing as it gets wet and then you get a permanently wet layer plastered across your skin. The mesh layer is very non-absorbent so you maintain a small air gap on your skin. For me, this is the difference between a back which looks (and feels) like I have measles and no problems even with 12+ hours a day in the seat 

If you only ride for an hour or two at a time and give your cycling top time to dry out I can see that a mesh back wouldn't be of interest (or conceivably - for males with hairy backs, you've got a built in mesh layer )


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 Jul 2010)

Have you tried a Coolmax shirt? I find I rarely get sweaty in those, and if I do (say up a tough hill), it quickly dries.


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Jul 2010)

I had the visit from Reverse Gear and the product is very good quality, the wicking properties are excellent and they have a huge range, most with front zipped pockets, some with side pockets, they have developed a liner for the shorts to prevent chaffing and allow some modesty, also it prevents your arse from trying to eat your shorts. They have some windstopper type products as well and some mesh backed items that are under development, they ride recumbents so have tested all they do and are very open to suggestions, pricing reflects the lower volumes and the fact that they ethically will not farm out production to the far east, all in an interesting range, we are now going to work out pricing etc.. after import duty and VAT and will see how the EU market reacts to it, so thanks all for the feedback, hopefully I can get a few samples out to some of you in the next month or two and get some more feedback.


----------



## byegad (7 Jul 2010)

I have a Recumbent specific jersey issued by NVHPV (Dutch HPV Club) to celebrate their 25th anniversary. The front pockets are really useful although a zip on at least one of them would be a good idea. Shorts without a pad are another seller, although I have some Ron Hill running lycra shorts that are good they have no pockets and a zip pocket either side would be good.


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Jul 2010)

The pockets on this stuff has zips.


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2010)

Fiona N said:


> I think it depends on how you ride. On tours where I've been doing upwards of 200km a day, I find that I get a rather uncomfortable heat rash across my back with normal running/cycling type clothing as it gets wet and then you get a permanently wet layer plastered across your skin.


I quite agree, that's very unpleasant. The seat cover is also important. I put up with my back getting soaked even on rides of just a couple of hours for 5 years before I got a new recumbent which had a ventisit seat cover instead of the thick closed cell foam that my old one had. All of a sudden wet backs were history and I got one for my old bike too. It wouldn't work for everyone I'm sure. Skin sensitivity, sweat rates, skin temperature, work rates, etc - all very individual variables, I should think.


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2010)

byegad said:


> I have a Recumbent specific jersey issued by NVHPV (Dutch HPV Club) to celebrate their 25th anniversary. The front pockets are really useful although a zip on at least one of them would be a good idea. Shorts without a pad are another seller, although I have some Ron Hill running lycra shorts that are good they have no pockets and a zip pocket either side would be good.


A pocket at the side would certainly be more useful. I find I am unaware of zips at the back, though. I thought they would be uncomfortable until I tried a pair with the zipper quite running across the spine and I couldn't actually feel it even after several hours.


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> I had the visit from Reverse Gear and the product is very good quality, the wicking properties are excellent and they have a huge range, most with front zipped pockets, some with side pockets, they have developed a liner for the shorts to prevent chaffing and allow some modesty, also it prevents your arse from trying to eat your shorts. They have some windstopper type products as well and some mesh backed items that are under development, they ride recumbents so have tested all they do and are very open to suggestions, pricing reflects the lower volumes and the fact that they ethically will not farm out production to the far east, all in an interesting range, we are now going to work out pricing etc.. after import duty and VAT and will see how the EU market reacts to it, so thanks all for the feedback, hopefully I can get a few samples out to some of you in the next month or two and get some more feedback.


Any waterproof tops?


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Jul 2010)

Alf said:


> Any waterproof tops?



No, it is something we are talking about, their windstopper products are fine for light rain but are not classed as waterproof.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jul 2010)

Alf said:


> A pocket at the side would certainly be more useful. I find I am unaware of zips at the back, though. I thought they would be uncomfortable until I tried a pair with the zipper quite running across the spine and I couldn't actually feel it even after several hours.



I found on my old Trice that the zips caught in the mesh and tore it.


----------

